# Avon pier is being charged!!!



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.obsentinel.com/news/politics/article_e0c582be-301c-11e3-89ac-0019bb2963f4.html

This is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

They told me, 'We can not stop you from going into the building, but we can stop you from opening for business.' One thing is for sure: I'm not giving up on this."

Ok, so instead of "opening for business" - open the doors, let people access the pier for FREE and accept a few donations.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

OldBay said:


> They told me, 'We can not stop you from going into the building, but we can stop you from opening for business.' One thing is for sure: I'm not giving up on this."
> 
> Ok, so instead of "opening for business" - open the doors, let people access the pier for FREE and accept a few donations.


Sounds like a plan to me. Wishing them the best in all this.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

King Obama is making it as difficult as possible on the public.
During the shutdowns in the Clintoon administration we never saw this

For those who voted for him. How do you like him now?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

DaBig2na said:


> King Obama is making it as difficult as possible on the public.
> During the shutdowns in the Clintoon administration we never saw this
> 
> For those who voted for him. How do you like him now?


Still like they guy. He's doing a hell of a job in my opinion. I don't remember voting for a king however. Did you promote him?


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

So, little red jeep, you're an advocate for closed beaches and keeping citizens from enjoying things they've rightfully paid taxes towards? Not trying to get political here but I, for one, don't appreciate his incompetence whatsoever.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

The Rep house caused the shutdown. Hope all you very reght wings are happy. Research - and yes I have. Lets stick to fishing and not politics! best - glenn


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

mahimarauder said:


> So, little red jeep, you're an advocate for closed beaches and keeping citizens from enjoying things they've rightfully paid taxes towards? Not trying to get political here but I, for one, don't appreciate his incompetence whatsoever.


I thought the Republicans are holding up the funding of the Government


Also thought I was the one elected "King"




King of the T 

Things are looking tough for the Kinnakeeters, seems like a major crime wave was stopped in its tracks by some "good old fashioned Police Work"

Rodanthe Pier had it all figured out when it donated 400 feet of oceanfront property to the Atlantic Ocean back in the 1990's and outfoxing the Park Rangers


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yep they donated 400ft,nice parking lot,hotel,bunches of cottages,restaurant,but they DID get rid of nps control which is most definitely a bonus...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

_ "I don't blame the Park Service for this," Matthews reflected. "They're getting orders from higher up — from D.C. The rangers are just doing what they've been told to do. They told me that — with the government shutdown — they were not getting paid for coming out and shutting me down. But they were told that, if they want to save their jobs, they needed to do this._

That quote says it all. This nonsense is screwing people right and left. Call your Congressman NOW and tell them to end this. And if they don't, remember this the next time you vote. I will not forgive this next election: every incumbent on the ticket loses my vote. If you were in office during this I vote for the other guy no matter who he is.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

lil red jeep said:


> Still like they guy. He's doing a hell of a job in my opinion. I don't remember voting for a king however. Did you promote him?


 lmao jeep


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

sand flea said:


> _ I will not forgive this next election: every incumbent on the ticket loses my vote. If you were in office during this I vote for the other guy no matter who he is._


_

That is EXACTLY what I plan on doing the next election. I am more than tired of all this political game bullish!t at the expense of the citizens of this beautiful country! The emphasise needs to be put back on representing the will of the people instead of the agendas of the political parties._


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, when exactly did NAFTA take place and is that more important than being able to enjoy an afternoon than fishing? Well, maybe to a fishermen, but we are definitely a minority...even when compared to the number of people out of jobs do to foreign goods coming into the U.S. 

So, my trick questions for the guy I didn't vote for (Obama)...what has he done that was worse than WMDs, Iran Contra, NAFTA, CIA droppin' drugs in neighborhoods...downsizing the gov't in 85'...or shooting the VP...blackwater....the real estate market in 02-08?

Please come up with something better than, "he kept me from going fishing"....


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> King Obama is making it as difficult as possible on the public.
> During the shutdowns in the Clintoon administration we never saw this
> 
> For those who voted for him. How do you like him now?


Nooo, don't blame him. Lol


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CoolDude,there are plenty of more than credible answers to your question,but I will not put it on a fishing board and argue the point.. Have not posted my opinion on our pres and won't on a fishing board.. 

Flea,nps employees are not at fault,but leadership from DOI,USFWL that bring the orders to bare for them most definitely are.. Have always gotten along with nps,years ago,before their management took over they were the friends of fishermen..


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

I'm with you on this Sandflea!! Can we trust the Federal government, "why of course just ask any American Indian". If those park rangers are not working, why doesn't the chief of police arrest them for vagrancy? Time to storm the ramps like the veterans did at the DC veterans memorial. Time to let your NC Congressperson know this actions will not be tolerated and they just might not get reelected if they don't do something about the people being denied access to the 'peoples park'.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Should have opened a golf course instead of a fishing pier.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

A similar situation on the Blue Ridge Parkway was mentioned in another thread, but this might be updated information. The owner of an inn was forced to close his doors by the NPS because he leases the building on federally owned land. He filed a complaint in federal court and U.S. Department of Interior agreed this past Wednesday to let him reopen the Pisgah Inn in exchange for dropping a legal complaint. It is a shame he had to go to court to continue to make his living, but at least he prevailed. 

http://www.wral.com/nc-inn-stays-open-declares-victory-over-shutdown/12979991/[/URL]

I'm no legal expert, but this sure sounds like a similar situation to me....


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

DrumDrum, fishing board or not...there isn't any place in life to dodge accusations I asked a simple question and there is not 1 person on this board who can say anything I listed...or anything that they know can knock any of those things off that list as "something our current president has done which is worse." 

...this is a fishing board...not church (and some of us wouldn't give a church respect you are speaking of), but we can speak on subjects outside of fishing (of course there's an area for that, but...). As adults...if we make statements and we should prepare to back them up...that's part of our learning/evolution process. If not, we mind as well get torches and run around on a witch hunt like we haven't learned anything the last few hundred years (barbarians)...so It's not "how" I phrased my question or even it's relevance. It's the simple fact that this president is under attack for no reason at all...(well, we all know why so I don't have to say...we can just play dumb). I can easily go back waaaaay further than the last 5 presidents and list MAJOR failures in their campains. Yet, none of them have been dubbed the ANTICHRIST or the WORST PRESIDENT in the history of America 

Starboard, that individual is blessed just to receive granted permission to build a concession/business on federal land. That's not something that just anyone can do. There is a process for doing so. It's tit for tat. He gets to run a business...a monopoly on federal soil...but he has to follow the rules/regs of said soil. If he didn't want to follow the rules he should have taken the risk of building on private land and having to compete with other Inn owners. If his Inn was on the outside of that property...and people weren't visiting said property because the park was shut down....the Inn owner still woudn't be making any money, but he'd still face the daily risk of being a business owner (paying utilities, rent...*health insurance, etc).

...I am glad that Avon is fighting back. I'm sure there are many "loopholes"...but as a fisherman, there's miles and miles of shoreline to fish...and private piers on private land. I know that I'm not going to let 1 beach, pier or park shut me down :fishing:

I'm goin' fishing later so don't worry...if I catch something I will start a thread so we can get back to the regular conversation of fishing


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes but what if that one beach, pier, park was part of a villages livelihood? Or even your and your families livelihood? Would you feels slightly different towards the situation? Not kicking dirt just curious.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

cooper138 said:


> Yes but what if that one beach, pier, park was part of a villages livelihood? Or even your and your families livelihood? Would you feels slightly different towards the situation? Not kicking dirt just curious.


That is hitting the Nail on the Head

The Shutdown only hurts when it is affects you personally 

I am sure the Manager and the Owner of Avon Pier regret the incident and they will regret it even more if they have to show up in Elizabeth City at the Federal Courthouse to plead their case

The sliver of public beach controlled by the Park Service sitting under the Avon Pier house which gives the Park Service jurisdiction over all of the Pier's operation caused Avon to be the only Pier to be forced to "Shut Down" on the entire OBX 

I have made a few jokes about the situation and in retrospect, my jokes were in poor taste and I wish to retract them, the only Pier on the OBX still standing that is suffering this Fall is Avon, and they due to a technicality have to suffer financially for the utter incompetence of Congress. They will not retroactively get back pay, Several weeks of their important Fall income is gone, they did not open the Pier to fight the "Good Fight" of "Tea Party Government Resistance", they just wanted to pay their employees and their operating costs.

Hopefully the Federal Prosecutors will drop the case in light of the extenuating circumstances out of the control of both the Park Service and the Ownership of Avon Pier can get through this issue with only the lost revenue from the closure and not additional tariff's coming from the Federal Court System


----------



## sab1487 (Jun 7, 2013)

So not much for posting. Just cause when it comes to fishing i like learn by reading the posts. I was really hoping to find some positive news/rumor about the beaches opening again as i am heading down for another trip with my group and although i dont need to drive to get on the beach it does make life easier with all the gear. But instead of news i am finding the same finger pointing that is going on in the national media. 

The national park service shutdown is both sides fault. The republican house for starting the shutdown and dem held senate for shutting down the bill to allow the national park service to reopen. Yes agreed the house only did it to save face but why punish the buissness and communitues around the parks by holding them hostage. 

Maybe instead of bantering back and forth we all try to help. I have contacted my representatives as well as the nc govener trying to show support for reopening the parks and even if i cant take a step on the beach or fish i will be down there next week trying to support the local people anyway i can.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Fellow CONSERVATIVES . . .

PLEASE check out http://www.teapartycommunity.com*


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

On the lighter side. When this mess is resolved I'm going to waste a postage stamp. I am going to request a $.33 / day refund on my yearly driving permit. (NOT trying to take away from the financial hardship of those communities affected.) best - glenn


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Shucks, I don't have the secret password and don't know the secret handshake. Couldn't get in.


----------



## joe93 (Aug 2, 2013)

CoolDude said:


> DrumDrum, fishing board or not...there isn't any place in life to dodge accusations I asked a simple question and there is not 1 person on this board who can say anything I listed...or anything that they know can knock any of those things off that list as "something our current president has done which is worse."
> 
> ...this is a fishing board...not church (and some of us wouldn't give a church respect you are speaking of), but we can speak on subjects outside of fishing (of course there's an area for that, but...). As adults...if we make statements and we should prepare to back them up...that's part of our learning/evolution process. If not, we mind as well get torches and run around on a witch hunt like we haven't learned anything the last few hundred years (barbarians)...so It's not "how" I phrased my question or even it's relevance. It's the simple fact that this president is under attack for no reason at all...(well, we all know why so I don't have to say...we can just play dumb). I can easily go back waaaaay further than the last 5 presidents and list MAJOR failures in their campains. Yet, none of them have been dubbed the ANTICHRIST or the WORST PRESIDENT in the history of America
> 
> ...


I think the reason he is dubbed the worst president (even though there have been a few worse) is the same reason the government is shut down, he is not running the country well. Also, I heard both bush and Clinton referred to as the antichrist and the worst presidents so I don't think it's because of the reason you alluded to


----------



## milleniumvertex (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope they drop the charges. This shutdown is getting out of hand. What happens if the NPS loses more funding and has to layoff employees with the smaller government talk?


----------



## SEARCHIN SPECKS (Dec 24, 2011)

Any of you that think republicans are any different from democrats (and vice versa) in any major way are just plain ignorant. The republicans and dems sell out the nation every day. At least 90% of them are felons that have never been charged. They blackmail each other. Almost every one of them has skeletons in their closet and are corrupt. We have a mafia controlled by wealth that most of you do not know exists. The trillionaires--20 or so families in the world.

Any intelligent person can investigate this. For a start, go read None Dare Call It Conspiracy written in 1970. It is free online in pdf format. I read it at 14 and have watched this crap evolve over 40 years. Learn what the hell is going on in our nation.
THIS IS THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL EVER BE STOPPED!!!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

sand flea said:


> _ "I don't blame the Park Service for this," Matthews reflected. "They're getting orders from higher up — from D.C. The rangers are just doing what they've been told to do. They told me that — with the government shutdown — they were not getting paid for coming out and shutting me down. But they were told that, if they want to save their jobs, they needed to do this._
> 
> That quote says it all. This nonsense is screwing people right and left. Call your Congressman NOW and tell them to end this. And if they don't, remember this the next time you vote. I will not forgive this next election: every incumbent on the ticket loses my vote. If you were in office during this I vote for the other guy no matter who he is.


1000% agree!!!! FIRE ALL OF THEM!!!!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I ALSO AGREE! There is no real difference between the republicans and democrats nationally. As Pat Buchanon said, they are two wings of the same bird! I am no longer a republican but I am a conservative constitutionalist!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Problem solved,*somehow??*

http://outerbanksvoice.com/2013/10/12/avon-pier-oregon-inlet-fishing-center-allowed-to-reopen/


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Next time around, any company that runs a concession on Federally-owned land needs to make sure their lawyers insert a clause that allows continued operation in events like this. To Kenny's point they found a way to make it happen. They need to protect themselves in the future.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Vote libertarian and get rid of the two party system, won't have such a mess then.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Problem solved,*somehow??*
> 
> http://outerbanksvoice.com/2013/10/12/avon-pier-oregon-inlet-fishing-center-allowed-to-reopen/


The article doesn't say what changed to allow them to open does anyone know the details?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

My guess would be because of the outcome when the owner in Pisgah sued the guv'm. and they agreed to opening if he dropped the suit. Several businesses were allowed to open here in Va. that were NPS areas, and was right after the Pisgah Nc. suit was filed, then dropped. Just shows they were closing things illegally.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

and to think of the reason I closed my fishing board down.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

joemullet said:


> and to think of the reason I closed my fishing board down.



I for one miss it to...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

joemullet said:


> and to think of the reason I closed my fishing board down.


You should go visit your friend Pat from Florida this morning I hear they are getting things done


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

don't fish Avalon, fish all up and down


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Reported agreement to avert shutdown reached.

http://finance.yahoo.com/


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yep, Avalon is kickin azz and takin all the other piers chewin tobaccy away. And the trifling assed PR there ain't sayin jack. Doubt it's the pier as much as the ones doin the fishin.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jennetts is waaaaaaaay ahead in the count


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> Jennetts is waaaaaaaay ahead in the count



What would Jennettes Pier Fall Drum count be at this point of the season?

I though Jennettes was a Cobia Pier


----------

